# Specialized Langster Recommendation?



## Maz (24 Jun 2010)

Also asked this question on 'Commute' section:

I was thinking of getting a Specialized Langster on the Cycle2Work scheme for my commute - 7 miles, generally flat, with a couple of mild hill stretches.

What's your experience of the Langster as a commuter? Good bike? How did you find the gear ratioing? Any problems on the hills?

Thanks


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2010)

The Pearson Touche is a better bike.

Langsters are fine - get a good colour though. I believe the hub's are not the most robust - I'd be shoving in some waterproof grease in the hubs if I had one. The sealing isn't brill.

What gear inches is the Langster or chainwheel/sprocket size ?


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Jun 2010)

Get the Langster Steel! Or Genesis Day 1 or Bianchis Via Condotti.....gorgeous


----------



## colinr (24 Jun 2010)

Stock Langster is listed at 42/16 (around 70") which is easy going, possibly a bit too easy. Pinarello Lungavita you say?


----------



## Maz (25 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> The Pearson Touche is a better bike.


What makes you say that, fossy? Not disagreeing, just curious...


----------



## Goldie (1 Jul 2010)

Langster steel looks lovely, but because it's in the style of a '50's British single speed. And when I think of it like that, I just think of the mint Holdsworth Cyclone single speed that I lusted after on ebay which went for a quarter of the price. Original rather than good repro has to be the way to go, surely?


----------



## Radius (11 Jul 2010)

I use my Langster as a proper FixieSkidder™ machine and it's great, quite stiff as well. Mine is the black version from 2006. Gearing is easy to change, as well, so bear that in mind.


----------



## croyde (13 Jul 2010)

The Langster has caught my eye on the Evans website as it is in their sale at £450 and I like the idea of a simple, light bike for trips around London Town.

I am currently leaving my Giant M1 on the 48T at the front and 18 on the rear in an attempt to mimic the feel of a single speed so would this be about the correct ratio and would it feel similar considering the chain is going through the derailleur?

Cheers.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jul 2010)

croyde said:


> The Langster has caught my eye on the Evans website as it is in their sale at £450 and I like the idea of a simple, light bike for trips around London Town.
> 
> I am currently leaving my Giant M1 on the 48T at the front and 18 on the rear in an attempt to mimic the feel of a single speed so would this be about the correct ratio and would it feel similar considering the chain is going through the derailleur?
> 
> Cheers.



Not sure of the gearing, but apparently the gearing on langsters is pretty low. So the quicker riders will spin out if using the off the peg gearing. 

You might get the feel for riding without changing gear on your bike but in general the langster will likely be a lot more twitchy. Possibly a fair bit lighter to. Then there is the non-straight chain line and the deralier on your current bike. The langster will feel very different. Plus the langsters greatest value is when ridden fixed imo. I dont see much point in SS, but each to their own (I do realise it does have benefits, but personally I dont think they outweigh the reduction in versatility). Fixed will be a very different feeling to SS.


----------



## croyde (13 Jul 2010)

Thanks.

I will see if Evans can get one in so I can try a demo ride. My gearing is off as I see that as standard the Langster is 42/16 so easier to pull away but maybe not so fast. Running my Giant at 48/18 I can get up to around 18 mph on the straight which I imagine would be harder to attain on the Langster.

Thanks for your reply.

Cheers.


----------



## colinr (13 Jul 2010)

Or wait for the 2011 Langster. Want!

42/16 would be a bit low for my liking, I'd want a 15 on the back but 'tis but a small change.


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Jul 2010)

42x15 here on my langster and it made the hill climbing that bit harder :/ A bit better on the flats tho, just a pity there are not alot of flat roads round my way


----------

